# Managing BRD



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farming on managing Bovine Respiratory Disease.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/livestock/cattle/beef/how-to-mage-brd_277-ar30549


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We are giving the Respiratory vaccination this year along with the 7 Way.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Along with that be sure to vac for Black leg and pinkeye. Last year had to fight Pink eye not only in calves but had three younger cows get infected. Martin


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I believe the 7 Way covers Black Leg, not sure about Pink Eye.
I am not sure on the Respiratory whether to go with the live or dead vaccine. My vet says to go with the dead. Some literature says the live does a better job.
I believe I will go with my Vet. It is also cheaper.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

If I remember correctly if its hot out the dead but if its cooler the live is the perfered one. not sure if age has a determing effect. but not using is the worse one!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

we can only get the live one here now and have to go to the vet to get it, used to beable to get it at any farm store. It is now a five way instead of a 4 way. Also use the 8 way and it is really cheap.


----------

